# Docs Report!!



## Tactical Medic (Sep 4, 2007)

if you are presently or have been in the military, please tell us a little about yourself and what you do.------

I will start it off-------------------------------

Presently in the Navy Reserve attached to the USMC, although I'm only an E5 I'm in an E7 billet and currently the LPO/SEL for my unit.  My unit is called an STP (shock trauma platoon) we are a highly mobile surgical intervention team, which basicly stablizes casualties before sending them back to bigger facilty.

I'm prior service Army Reserve, and the guys kid me about it, but I have trained 2 different ways for the same job (which in reality is not so different anyway  )

Civilian-  currently a FF/PM in one of the larger urban departments in Central Florida, I've been here close to 6 years, prior to that I used to work for FDNY EMS division for 11 years, my last unit was a "Haztac" ALS unit, I was also on the DPU team (dignatory protection unit).   I was there when NYC*EMS merged with FDNY (I even protested in front of cityhall in the snow :glare and worked ground Zero on 9/11/2001.

Some of my recent missions have been to Kenya, and Bridgeport CA, plus I have traveled to a whole lot of other stateside locations.  The military has been good to me, and I should be out in 5 years where I will have close to 21 years.  I'm still young so might stick around a little longer if the wife permits


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 7, 2007)

I am former 91B with US Army. I was E-3 billeted as E-5 holding an E-6 Billet. Go figure Army. I was attached to a number of infantry companies as a field medic. My last assignment was with a spec. ops platoon after I finished 11C school. When I enlisted i was told "you will more than likely be assigned to a hospital or TMC" (Troop medical clinic) I did two rotations in the E.R. and 5 in TMC. Rest of my two years i was in school or out in field humpin' I dont miss the military i miss the brotherhood and all my friends.....


----------



## doc5242 (Sep 12, 2007)

Corpsman up!, 

I am a former Navy Corpsman as well, I got out in 2005, 2000-2005 from active duty, I was attached to the marines as well in camp lejeune. I am still a civ paramedic living up north, I was a medic before the navy and continued to do so after the navy. the military opened up alot of doors for me. 

I do miss the command-free settings and independent work though. 



Semper Gumby!!


----------



## DocK30 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am a former Navy Corpsman from 1995-2001. I spent time in portsmouth, va and with the marines in the reserves. I am now in NC doing ems.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Oct 1, 2007)

DocK30 said:


> I am a former Navy Corpsman from 1995-2001. I spent time in portsmouth, va and with the marines in the reserves. I am now in NC doing ems.




Roger that Devil Doc! Welcome aboard B)


----------



## firecoins (Oct 1, 2007)

doc5242 said:


> I do miss the command-free settings and independent work though.


It sounds ironic to me never having been in the military to hear a former military medic wish to back in the military for command free settings.


----------



## DocK30 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank You for the welcome. Tactical medic where in central florida are you? I just moved from polk couny 10 months ago.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

AFROTC...scholarship cadet so I am on contract with the USAF.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Oct 2, 2007)

firecoins said:


> It sounds ironic to me never having been in the military to hear a former military medic wish to back in the military for command free settings.



LOL, yea in the military your standing orders can include chest tubes, surgical crics, giving blood, sutures, etc... all without a doctor present.  This is pretty cool I think, cause when you get back to the "world" most or all of those can be taken away, even if you had done them dozens or even hundreds of times in the military... 



DocK30 said:


> Thank You for the welcome. Tactical medic where in central florida are you? I just moved from polk couny 10 months ago.




I live in Polk County, work in Orlando


----------



## DocK30 (Oct 2, 2007)

TacticalMedic

I lived in auburndale for awhile. I have a question for you. Are they still making everybody that goes to bootcamp, and then to hospital corp. school, do they still make the males go straight to FMSS or is it a specialty school that you have to volunteer for? The reason I ask is on another web forum I have been having a discussion with another person who was in the navy, but was not a corpsman, who says they don' t have to go if they don't want to. just thought you might know. 

Thanks
Doc K


----------

